# Porting Clonezilla



## balanga (Jan 30, 2018)

I was looking at the source for Clonezilla here and it appears to be a compilation of scripts.

Would it be possible to run this on FreeBSD just by changing the hardcoded paths?


----------



## NewGuy (Feb 4, 2018)

You could probably get it to run, but you might have trouble with the way FreeBSD partitions/slices are set up verses the way Linux partitions work if you plan to clone partitions. I'd like to point out Clonezilla has a live disc which typically removes the need for having a local, OS-specific port.


----------

